# What the heck is a twisted Colon ??



## chrisvoorhees (Nov 1, 2004)

I"ve had all them tests, just had a colonscopy and they couldnt finish, said I done had a Twisted Colon. Put me thru a barium, What the heck is a twisted colon, and is it serious, somethin i should keep a watch on. They said they wanted to find out what was behind it, since i done lost some weight. What ya'll think bout this ??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

AFAIK a twisted colon is not something that is serious or something to worry about.Some people anatomically seem to have longer colons than others and getting it all in when it is too long puts extra bends in it.With the weight loss they probably do want to see the far end of the colon where it meets the small intestine. That is the major area where Crohn's shows up, more often than not. And to rule that in or out as a cause of the weight loss (especially if you are eating plenty of calories) may be needed in your case.K.


----------

